# Recommended page.



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

Hello to all. After a long silence, i'm here again to recommend to you a page I've on rarities.Only chamber and string&orchestra. Little known, forgotten, unplayed and seldom recorded works, composers and players. Many very rare historicals, and some very first recordings. It's "www.facebook.com/classicalrarities". I'm sure you'll enjoy it. Please made a visit, and if you like it, say so.


----------



## Cosmos (Jun 28, 2013)

I'm not sure how others will react to you self-promoting your facebook page, but,

I'm looking through and I like it so far. I love chamber music, so I'm always open to new discoveries, especially those hidden gems that I otherwise would overlook. I"ll be listening to Szymanowski's violin sonata in d minor :tiphat:


----------



## chesapeake bay (Aug 3, 2015)

I agree there are interesting pieces to listen to there. Reger's String Trio is quite good.


----------



## majlis (Jul 24, 2005)

Today you can heard an unknown and forgotten Hubay's violin concerto, and a Enescu's cello sonata.


----------

